# my mining diorama



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few daylight pics of my mining diorama I brought up to ECLSTS.
Its a dual gauge 1/24 scale with a 42 inch ore train and a 15 inch mine tram. The mine tram ran in and out of the tunnel automatically on a 30 second cycle.































-Brian


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Nice work; a couple of questions - what did you use for the rock walls, and who makes the gondola or hopper cars behind the loco please?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter. The mountain is just layers of pink foam insulation board first carved with a tree pruning saw then with a Tippi hot wire foam cutter - 










The ore cars are Bachmann ones that I modified a bit (stressed, delton trucks with small Bachmann wheels, Ozark l&p couplers and brake wheel). 












-Brian


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

i see, that you left your diorama open to the sides. 
do you plan to prolongate?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Real nice, Brian. Makes me want to build a module--after a take a nap


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice setup. Does that 15" tram mean HO gauge track? And, are you going to make the cars dump?









Les


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 03/29/2009 6:16 PM
Very nice setup. Does that 15" tram mean HO gauge track? And, are you going to make the cars dump?









Les





Yes, its HO gauge, Peco On30 track with bigger ties than HO. Works well with Gn15 stuff. Dumping mine cars are perhaps a future project









-Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kormsen on 03/29/2009 5:07 PM
i see, that you left your diorama open to the sides. 
do you plan to prolongate?




I wish I could. Sadly, SWMBO allows me no room indoors for trains.








Though I can't complain too much with two outdoor layouts










-Brian


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just great, Brian. I admired it over on the AC site. Nice to see the building stages. 

Super job....


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice little scene, nicely done in a small space. I would like to do something like on my layout.


----------



## Russell G (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nicely done Brian! You guys are knockin my socks off! Great job colorin the rockwork, beautiful job weatherin your ore car! Nice work.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome Brian, looks extremely real! The best mountain detail I've seen yet. I think I've seen that same rock formation in Colorado


----------

